

Is This What It’s Like For Women At Every Conference? - majelbstoat
https://medium.com/grace-hopper-2013/17d1a8607199

======
AskU
Hmm. All of this sounds a lot more like things he knows he should say, than
things someone would actually think.

~~~
majelbstoat
That's pretty cynical.

Look, if you're building a product that is designed to be used by everybody,
it should be built by a representative group. Just like the Supreme Court
should be representative, and Congress should be representative.

The point is, you don't need to hire people just because they're women to make
some representative quota, but that you can hire women without sacrificing
quality, because there are thousands of eminently qualified candidates.

You should go, it's really eye-opening.

~~~
roopeshv
> Just like the Supreme Court should be representative, and Congress should be
> representative.

in that case people who have not studied law would be on supreme court bench
along with people who did. and people who have not won the election would be
representing people with people who have won the election.

> that you can hire X without sacrificing quality, because there are thousands
> of eminently qualified candidates.

generalizing women with X above, implies there are equal number of qualified
people in all groups, no matter whatever the ratio of the groups are.

